# treein **** like crazy



## taylorswalker (Oct 15, 2010)

We've been shootin em out for about 3 weeks and have about 70 in the freezer. Dogs have been runnin great can't wait for dec. I love runnin in the snow. How's everyone else doin ?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## misupercooner (Nov 14, 2009)

We have been treein them like crazy as well not uncommon to tree 4 or 6 in e hours...we treed 4 the other night all singles less than 100yards apart on the river bottoms all good size **** to...kinda strange the good huntin we have been havin
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## taylorswalker (Oct 15, 2010)

We do good all year treein but seems like the hide are amazing this year dark dark dark
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## misupercooner (Nov 14, 2009)

We dont have have **** populations usually were we hunt its modest but its not high...where it is high we dont have permission....We have found a few honeyholes on stateland this year that have been good to us tho
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## taylorswalker (Oct 15, 2010)

Yea we are in farm country and we clear property for farmers
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## misupercooner (Nov 14, 2009)

That must be nice. We have a few farm lands but mostly oak woods with water...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## taylorswalker (Oct 15, 2010)

That's always nice too. We are lucky to have a few acres of woods to hunt lol. Mostly fence rows and swails
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## misupercooner (Nov 14, 2009)

Yeah them fence rows are nice lol whats your dogs out of
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## taylorswalker (Oct 15, 2010)

I got a few my main male is red eagle scout he son of mack
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## misupercooner (Nov 14, 2009)

Ive 2 walkers and an english my nitech female goes back to the jimmy ds hansome hank dog.....my walker male an english female are just out of pr dogs
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## taylorswalker (Oct 15, 2010)

I comp hunt other ppls dogs but I think the whole comp thing is bs. I breed walkers that have traits I like. We have two 6 month old pups off scout who are already treein and my buddy has one outta his last litter that 4 months old and he's showin a lot of interest should be treein in the next week or two. To many shady ppl in those comp hunts. And gators lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## misupercooner (Nov 14, 2009)

I hear that first comp hunt i was in my male got tore up lol also lost lots of hunts due to shady people but i still go just to see other peoples dogs mostly and hope i get lucky...i mostly hunt outta marcellus and never have a problem...good group of guys im not a big comp hunter but its still fun to hit a few up each year
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## taylorswalker (Oct 15, 2010)

Yea I don't mind huntin other ppls dogs in em and I've take my male a few time and he did good. But he got chewed on at the last one and didn't hunt right for two weeks. Soooo. He's one hell of a fur dog tho. Fills the freezer pretty fast lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## misupercooner (Nov 14, 2009)

Hey thats all that matters to me you dont judge a dog on how may many titles it has you judge it on how often you sharpen your skinning knife
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## taylorswalker (Oct 15, 2010)

I say it kinda like that. I say u can judge a dog on how long u spent in the fur shed lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## misupercooner (Nov 14, 2009)

Thats the truth of it lol my buddy had a grnitech walker and come kill season he couldnt tree a **** to save his lol slick after slick mean while im bragin on how many furs ive got from my country **** dogs lol not that comp dogs are slick treers but such was that case
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## taylorswalker (Oct 15, 2010)

Most of the time they are lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

